# Atenuador (dimmer) para 110 y 220 voltios



## Andres Cuenca

Este circuito atenuador o dimmer nos permitirá variar el voltaje alterno de la red, de tal forma que con el se puede ajustar la luminosidad de un bombillo incandescente, la temperatura de un cautín, y muchas otras aplicaciones donde se utilicen cargas resistivas.

Su funcionamiento se basa en ajustar el tiempo de disparo del elemento activo (TRIAC), lo que permite asimismo ajustar el voltaje efectivo aplicado a la carga.

El TRIAC a utilizar depende de la potencia de la carga.

El DIAC es de 32V+-4V a 2A como el DB3 o el NTE6408.

Nota: Aunque se puede utilizar este circuito para variar la velocidad de un taladro, no es lo mas apropiado ya que a bajas velocidades se pierde torque. Para controlar eficazmente la velocidad se utilizan circuitos PWM.

En los adjuntos se muestran los diagramas del dimmer para 110 y 220 voltios.


----------

